# [2011] Global Premium Destinations - Should I cancel?



## NEGreyhound (Apr 1, 2011)

I just returned from a presentation by Global Premium Destinations. They offered to take back some properties (4) I was considering selling because I have too many TS and I agreed. Now I can use their system to vacation for less MFs and have a managable number of weeks. If it seems too good to be true it probably is. Has anyone else dealt with this company? Is it a good deal or have I just paid more money for a poor product? 
Any advice or opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 1, 2011)

NEGreyhound said:


> I just returned from a presentation by Global Premium Destinations. They offered to take back some properties (4) I was considering selling because I have too many TS and I agreed. Now I can use their system to vacation for less MFs and have a managable number of weeks. If it seems too good to be true it probably is. Has anyone else dealt with this company? Is it a good deal or have I just paid more money for a poor product?
> Any advice or opinions would be appreciated.



Without the details I'm guessing this is a vacation club type system. Basically they will take your money upfront to join, may or may not actually take title to your timeshares (it is doubtful they will - what exactly does the paperwork say?) and then offer you vacations that you could have easily obtained by yourself and without the upfront cost. If you can get out do so.


----------



## shanaMM1234 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Premium Destinations is great!*

I have been with them for over two years now without complaints.  They have always been good to us.  Are you talking about the premium destinations in ormond beach because I love those guys.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 26, 2011)

shanaMM1234 said:


> I have been with them for over two years now without complaints.  They have always been good to us.  Are you talking about the premium destinations in ormond beach because I love those guys.



First time poster - uses the search function to look up Global Premium Destinations and then answers a question from MARCH....  You don't suppose she works for this company, do you?


----------



## Kal (Oct 26, 2011)

There are lots of these outfits around and few if any have any value.  You should very quickly look at EXACTLY the steps necessary to book anything.  Eventually it is found you can get the same or better prices on-line.


----------



## RX8 (Oct 26, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> First time poster - uses the search function to look up Global Premium Destinations and then answers a question from APRIL....  You don't suppose she works for this company, do you?



Seeing that she is from the SAME CITY as Global Premium Destinations, I would have to answer YES to your question.

If a company needs to have their own people pose as a "customer" to post positive comments about their business, in essence LIE, that should be enough right there to choose to NOT DO BUSINESS WITH THEM.


----------



## Sullco2 (Oct 26, 2011)

*MF's get lost in the shuffle*

All the inside industry info about these deals is that when they "take timeshares in trade" the interests are all put into shell companies.  These companies soon go bankrupt and default on the MF's--to the detriment of the HOA's.

This is toxic and will simply speed up the downward spiral of the industry as a whole.


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 26, 2011)

*someone tried to do some damage control...?*

A Google search turned up several problems/complaints about this company and it's various subs.  The BBB site even has a long list going as well.  ...not very pretty since the original post back in March.


----------



## johnk3920 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Premium Destinations Support*

Premium Destinations is a broker for Global Connections, in which provides great pricing and top notch customer service. If you question that go to the BBB and look up Global Connections in Overlund Park Kansas. You will see an A+ and and we are accredited. As a travel provider it is incredibly difficult to keep everyone happy but we do. We may have some complaints but we fix them without a question. Everything we promise we guarantee in writing. I believe the people you should be asking these questions is your Global Agent. We are not Timeshare so a Timeshare forum or organization will not have the answers to your questions about a private membership organization that is not Timeshare. So please if you have any questions contact our main office.


----------



## johnk3920 (Aug 27, 2012)

*BBB Complaints Vs Premium Destinations*

Premium again is the broker not the marketing company or the travel provider, we are an brokerage. Many people get confused by the difference, the marketing company is the organization that contacts the client and offers the client gifts to attend the presentation. In no way is it an affiliate besides providing tours for Premium Destinations. So when a client complains about an organization they go by what they see and that is the person or company in front of them. A large percentage of complaints that have been filed on BBB were actually about the marketing companies because of this confusion. But regardless we are still helping these families with their gifts that were not even our responsibility in the first place.
Again if you have any issues contact our office and we will be more then happy to help you.


----------



## johnk3920 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Happy Customers*

And in reference to the comment that we had one of our own employees pose as a client on this forum. 
We except tours from all over the world including in our own community, We have more then one Global Member living within a a 5 mile radius of our facility. So the accusation that Premium would do such a thing is unfounded. 
We do not shy away from bringing new members into global because they live next door. If we did that would definitely cause some question about our credibility, but we do because we know as a brokerage we work with an incredible product that sends thousands of families on vacation every year. So before you make an accusation that is unfounded do your research first.
And again if there is any questions or need of assistance we will be here for our members.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2012)

Please note that you are responding to posts that are a year old...

You've had your say, and any further self-promotional posts will be considered advertising and will be deleted.

From the TUG Posting Rules:





> If you are a broker or salesperson, or work in an allied field, we welcome your participation on the board. We value your industry perspective and valuable insights. We do not appreciate, however, attempts to use our bbs for direct commercial purposes. We do not, for instance, welcome your adding tag lines promoting your business, such as "Call me for more information." Use the board as a way to be helpful and build your reputation, not as a direct sales tool, please. Due to flagrant commercial violations by some abusers in the past, we have found it necessary to be very strict about this.


----------



## johnk3920 (Aug 27, 2012)

*We do apologize..*

We do apologize if you feel that we are trying to promote our company on your forum, but when such accusations are posted publicly on a forum sight that comes up on the first page of the google search bar, you must allow us to defend our company and our name. Because the comments made on this forum can harm the good name and image of said organization. 
If you feel it necessary to delete this post that is fine that is your choice but understand that slandering an organization without any proof is wrong and only supports the timeshare industry. 
If you allow other companies or individuals to post such comments you must be prepared to allow a defense. 
Again I apologize if you believe we are trying to promote on your sight, but also understand that we will do what is necessary to defend a good organization, its members and its employee's.


----------

